# B-24D Specs and Crew



## Logan (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello everyone. I'm a first time poster and new member so bear with me: I am starting a new project; my Revell 1/48 B-24D, and I am reaching out to all knowledgable members for facts, cool stories, technical data, crew/gear information, and quirks about this particular model. While I do have a good background knowledge of the plane in general, some specs I am interested in are the rivet plans, panel line details, any data about the powerplants, and other small things I should know in order to put maximum detail and care into the model. If you are curious as to which particular aircraft I'm building, it is called "Jerk's Natural," flown by John Jerstad of the 324th Bomb Squadron out of Hardwick. I've looked up a good deal of information on these aircraft, but there are always things that slip through the cracks. Some things I had trouble finding were details about the heated flying suits that the crew wore, and what equipment they carried on board with them (i.e. oxygen/spare .50 barrels etc...) Thank you in advance for your replies and advice!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

Welcome aboard Logan, you certainly have come to the right place! There are several threads on this forum that are exactly what you are looking for.

B-24 Details
Consolidated B-24 Liberator crew gear.
B-24 Nose Turret - Expended Cases and Links

There are also at least 2 current build being documented if you check in the Start to Finish builds forum as well as several previous ones. Also just use the forum search for B-24 and you will get lots of hits. And of course ask just as you have I am positive a lot of folks will jump in with help!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Logan (Mar 9, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Welcome aboard Logan, you certainly have come to the right place! There are several threads on this forum that are exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> B-24 Details
> Consolidated B-24 Liberator crew gear.
> ...


Thanks a lot! Tons of help.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Logan. I won't be home until Tuesday and then I'll go through my books. Lots of books on the -24 and a few on crew equipment, clothing etc.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Logan (Mar 10, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Welcome to the forum Logan. I won't be home until Tuesday and then I'll go through my books. Lots of books on the -24 and a few on crew equipment, clothing etc.


Thank you so much. That sounds great!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2017)

Welcome aboard! I'm looking forward to your build.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Logan (Mar 10, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Welcome aboard! I'm looking forward to your build.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 10, 2017)

Indeed! I have one in my stash so have been watching any active builds to virtually pick your brains!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 28, 2017)

I have never seen much info written about the electric flying suits but my dad was a B-24 crew member in the 8th and 15th Air Force and talked about them quite a bit. Here's some points I recall:
-The suits worked off the aircrafts 24 volt electoral system.
-The suits had wires running through them like an electric blanket.
-There were booties that plugged into the pants and gloves that plugged into the shirt sleeves.
-Crew members carried regular street shoes with them in case they had to bale out because the booties were worthless for walking on the ground.
-A common fault with the suits was for the wires to break at the elbows and start smoldering. Dad said he had to pad out fires on his suits a couple of times.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey Logan, sorry for the delay...life thangs. PM your email and I'll fire you off a book with quite a bit of interior shots to start with. Still trying to find the clothing book.


----------

